# speedtest.ie



## legend99 (12 Mar 2007)

when I go to speedtest.ie there is a box on the screen saying 'Licence Expired'??? Whose licence? Me or them. I didn't know I was using a licence when opening the page. Is there such a thing as a licence when viewing a webpage????


----------



## LiamC (12 Mar 2007)

getting the same ..... try this one http://www.irishisptest.com/runmyspeed.php


----------



## ajapale (12 Mar 2007)

Yes I noticed this at the weekend.


----------



## legend99 (12 Mar 2007)

just as well I didn't start deleting Java run times etc. Some difference in these test. speedtest.net just told me I was downloading 1.6 megs, uploading 217. that irishisptest is telling me 1 meg down, 100 up!


----------



## blacknight (13 Mar 2007)

The tests across the various speed test sites will vary as we all have different network peers


----------

